# Trails und Touren im Odenwald wo?



## jugadora (8. September 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute

Wir sind in der nächste Wochen 2 Tage im Odenwald (Hirschhorn, zwischen Eberbach und Heidelberg) zum Biken. 

Da wir die Gegend nun leider gar nicht kennen, würden wir uns über ein paar Tourentips um Hirschhorn und gerne auch etwas weitere Umgebung im Odenwald freuen. 

Wir suchen Tagestouren mit gerne vielen vielen Trails, ein paar Höhenmetern und schöner Landschaft  

Ich bin gespannt und danke Euch!!

jugadora


----------



## dominik-deluxe (8. September 2007)

ich leg dir mal sie sufu ans herz

da habe ich auch schon mal mit bild und gedöns gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jugadora (9. September 2007)

danke dir  

habe den Thread "Tagesausfahrt im Odenwald" gefunden, da stehen gute Anregungen für Heidelberg und Umgebung drin ... erstmal alle durchlesen ... deinen Beitrag hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## sharky (9. September 2007)

wann bist du denn da? wenn es dich auch 20km nördlich von HD hin verschlagen kann, dann kann ich dir ne tour anbieten. start wäre mosbach, geht dann über neckargerach und eberbach zurück.


----------



## jugadora (10. September 2007)

Hallo Sharky, 

vielen Dank für dein Angebot  

Allerdings hatten wir uns vorgenommen, das Gebiet allein zu erkunden mit Karten und Tourentips. 

Wir sind am Mi./Do. da. Die längere Tour werden wir wohl am Mi. machen. Zwischen HD und Darmstadt scheint es ja die besten Stecken zu geben 



LG jugadora


----------



## jugadora (16. September 2007)

Sooo  jetzt wieder da aus dem Odenwald. Wir waren nun doch in der Gegend um Eberbach/Beerfelden unterwegs.  Tja, und leider    ausser den Strecken vom Bikepark Beerfelden haben wir trotz intensiver Suche gar keine schönen Trails gefunden  


Grüße in den Odenwald 
jugadora


----------



## brodigy (22. September 2007)

Hallo,

auf der Website http://www.mtb-amorbach.de findet Ihr einige Touren rund um Amorbach im östlichen Odenwald. Zusätzlich gibt es in der Rubrik "Top 10 Trails" einiger fahrenswerte Trail in der region.
Alles downloadbar als GPS-Daten.

VG,
brodigy


----------



## sharky (23. September 2007)

@jugadora
dass du keine trails gefunden hast in den zwei tagen wundert mich nicht, nur mit karten und tipps kann man IMHO die wirklich guten trails nicht finden, schon garnicht in so kurzer zeit. glaub einfach nicht, dass man sich in fremdem terrain einfach mal so nen trail runterstürzt, ohne zu wissen, wo der hingeht etc.


----------



## jugadora (26. September 2007)

@sharky 

hast ja recht

das nächste Mal weiss ich dann ja, an wen ich mich wenden darf  
Im Ernst, war ein echt nettes Angebot von dir, uns evtl. ein paar Trails zu zeigen. 

Ich war allerdings allein mit meinem Freund unterwegs, und hatten das Bedürfnis nach Zweisamkeit ... daher ... 



@brodigy: danke für deinen Link  

Schade, da waren wir aber schon wieder zurück. Die Top10 Trails hätten wir bestimmt noch super in die Tour Hirschhorn/Beerfelden/Eberbach etc. einbauen können. Vielleicht das nächste Mal im Odenwald ... anstatt des Wegs mit dem blauen Kreuz (Hirschhorner Höhenweg?), den uns dort jemand empfohlen hatte  



LG
jugadora


----------



## sharky (26. September 2007)

jugadora schrieb:


> Ich war allerdings allein mit meinem Freund unterwegs, und hatten das Bedürfnis nach Zweisamkeit ... daher ...



naja, um die im wald auszuleben, war es dann doch etwas kühl, oder?


----------



## jugadora (28. September 2007)

nee, nee, zumindest das Wetter war ganz angenehm im Odenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (30. September 2007)

jugadora schrieb:


> nee, nee, zumindest das Wetter war ganz angenehm im Odenwald



aha... jetzt wollen wir aber auch details hören


----------



## jugadora (1. Oktober 2007)

> aha... jetzt wollen wir aber auch details hören



tss ... will ja nicht, dass du auch noch rote Ohren bekommst - bei dem Wetter


----------



## sharky (1. Oktober 2007)

jugadora schrieb:


> tss ... will ja nicht, dass du auch noch rote Ohren bekommst - bei dem Wetter



keine sorge, die sind bestens verpackt 

dann wirst du nun wohl müssen


----------

